# Lost now found 3000 year old Golden City, Egypt again. Who says so?



## davtash (Apr 9, 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/apr/09/lost-golden-city-ancient-egypt-aten-discovered A break from covid or is it? More of the indiana jones stuff, but who makes up these stories?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 9, 2021)

From your link: "_The Egyptian mission under Dr Zahi Hawass found the city that was lost under the sands,” the archeology team said. “The city is 3,000 years old, dates to the reign of Amenhotep III, and continued to be used by Tutankhamun and Ay._”

So why would the city be called ATEN, which is obviously related to the new monotheistic Sun worshipping religion introduced by Akhenaten (who was actually Amenhotep IV)? Akhenaten was erased from Egyptian history, not in modern times, but right after his death. Akhenaton supposedly moved the capital of Egypt to AMARNA, which is also claimed to be lost, or rather erased from memory.

There are two opposing theories regarding Akhenaten's erasure. One claims that the followers of the displaced  AMON/AMEN religion took revenge once they regained power through TutankhAMEN (who married one of Akhenaten's daughters.) The other claims that he was erased because he was a vicious, heartless monster who abused the Egyptian people. Add into the mix claims that Moses was somehow involved in all of this with the Exodus story and it gets even more complicated. It gets even more interesting with further suspicions that there was some very damning evidence against the whole Exodus thing buried in Tutankamen's tomb that was removed before the tomb's discovery was ever made public and that the 'curse' legend was a smokescreen to cover up the murders of those who knew too much.

Akhenaten is also highly revered by the 'elite' PTBs for some reason. My personal thoughts are that he was the prototype of the Judeo-Christian/Roman Catholic power base that later destroyed the ancient world.

This latest discovery of the ‘lost golden city’of ATEN seems as if it's being promoted as Akhenaten's deleted city of AMARNA, which is all very weird. Why not call it AMARNA?

This could also explain some things;

"_After years of political instability linked to a popular revolt in 2011, which dealt a severe blow to Egypt’s key tourism sector, the country is seeking to bring back visitors, in particular by promoting its ancient heritage_."


----------



## TatarKhan (Apr 9, 2021)

There is a theory floating around in various conspiracy circles.
I quote from Britannica (yes I know ):


> *Akhenaten*, also spelled *Akhenaton*, *Akhnaton*, or *Ikhnaton*, also called *Amenhotep IV*, Greek *Amenophis*,  king (1353–36 bce) of ancient Egypt of the 18th dynasty, who established a new cult dedicated to the Aton, the sun’s disk (hence his assumed name, Akhenaten, meaning “beneficial to Aton”).
> 
> The reciprocal dialogues between king and deity—which regularly appear in traditional temple scenes and which validate the blessings uttered by the gods—are not feasible in Akhenaten’s religion, in which the primary deity has no mouth to speak.
> 
> The Aton Hymn itself is largely *a forceful description of natural effects*. It describes the solar disk as the prime mover of life, whose daily rising rejuvenates all living things on earth and at whose setting all creatures go to sleep. While the Aton is said to have created the world for men, it seems that the ultimate goal of creation is really the king himself, whose intimate and privileged connection to his god is emphasized.



His brothers name is _Thutmosis_, Thut *Moses*, Thu *Moses*.
The theory basically states that if Thutmosis was really the figure we know today as Moses Amenhotep IV basically tried to reconstruct the monotheistic religion of his prosecuted brother as a revolt against the old priests. Keep in mind, that almost all priest groups (regardless of religious affiliation) became corrupted over time. In a hierarchy corruption spreads like a wild fire. That would also explain why the godfigure created by Akhenaten is based on "natural effects" (army disappearing in the seas).


----------



## davtash (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for the replies, a major interest is how they know the age in theory and where are the people erwho lived there? ie 1000s and 1000s of skeletons?


----------

